# Another new guy, Wilmington..



## glvilm (Aug 25, 2019)

Greetings all. New member here with what seems to be a common request - to meet some folks and try out some skiffs. First, some background....

Always been a fisher and got hooked on my grandfathers ponds. Bass, sunfish, crappie, catfish...You name it, I would spend hours chasing it. Ended up attending UNCW and started saltwater fishing, a few breaks here and there but always came back to chasing something. About 5-6 years ago I was introduced to pedal kayaks and pulled the trigger on one for myself. Love it and have caught tons of fish from topsail down to the Oak Island and everywhere in between. Even joined NCKFA and have fished tournaments. There's nothing better than going where others can't and finding fish. However, it can be a pain. Thunderstorm brewing - you've got a 45 min. pedal so good luck with that. Tide and wind wrong - well you're going to be sore and tired tomorrow. Fish aren't on where you are - well, have another 45 min pedal to a better area or you're skunked. You all probably know the drill if you've kayak fished before. So last year I bought a bay boat. It works and taking the fam out is great but I'm not getting where I was in a kayak to fish. And when I'm solo it's a bit more difficult to fish than I hoped. That's even with a power pole and iPilot.

So I *think* a microskiff would be right for me. But I want to make sure and am hoping to meet some folks and get a taste. I've also started messaging with a local guide who has a Beavertail with the hope of spending the day out on one catching fish. However, it looks like he has a Vengeance, which is larger than what I'd likely end up with.

If you're in the Wilmington area (or close by) and have room for one more some day, feel free to PM me. I'd be more than happy to help with gas, lunch, etc. I work from home but travel a ton (tech sales) and end up with a fairly flexible calendar.

If you're not willing to meet a stranger for fishing but have suggestions about making the transition from a kayak to microskiff, I'd appreciate that as well. I'm attaching a few recent pics from my last outing to let you know that I'm not a complete googan!

-GLVILM


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Is the guide you are talking about with the Beavertail Seth Vernon?


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Keep the bay boat, maybe add a jacket plate if you don't already have one.
Add a cooler to the front or a casting platform, that extra height will make a major improvement in seeing more fish.
Learn the tides..........ICM


----------



## glvilm (Aug 25, 2019)

No, that’s not the guide I’m talking to but he’s now on my list as well.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

I sent you a message on here. Text me, I'd love to get together and do some fishing.


----------

